# Trial Fatal ...



## gage_ (13. Februar 2002)

Hey,

nachdem ich heute erst um 17:00h raus gekommen bin, und keine Chance hatte vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit noch einen Singletrail oder zumindest was in der Art zu erreichen, war ich mal im Stadtpark beim Trialen (naja, Kanten hoch- und runterhopsen) .. hat auch echt Spass gemacht, aber alleine wird's dann doch irgendwann langweilig ...

Hat irgendjemand Lust, mal bei so einer Aktion mitzukommen? Kann man echt gut nach Feierabend machen ...

Und was geht am Wochenende in HH? Quen kommt ja Bischi besuchen, da muss doch was passieren, oder? 

Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (13. Februar 2002)

Sorry, aber das kommende Wochenende gehöhrt mal wieder ganz meinem Sohnemann .
Dafür verzichte ich auch gerne mal auf's Bike 
Ausserdem soll's ja laut Wettervorhersage auch wieder regnen am WE. Also wird's eh nicht so prall.

Mal eben nach Feierabend durch den Stadtpark ist sicher unproblematisch, wenn man gleich um die Ecke wohnt 
Für mich ist da die Feierabendrunde durch's Stellmoorer Tunneltal eher interessant, aber erst, wenn's Abends wieder heller ist.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffnes (14. Februar 2002)

Würde ja gerne hier! schreien, aber wohne in Geesthacht, bei Bergedorf (seit 1 Monat ) und alles Kake.
Ausserdem bin ich Anfänger, also...
Aber wenns Dir nix ausmacht... wochenends gerne mal.

Und wichtige Frage: Wie is mein neues Bild???
Ist ausm Manga, evangelion, lief mal bei Vox, FETT.


----------



## gage_ (16. Februar 2002)

@raffness .. warst Du nicht der, der in HH-City zur Schule geht? Vielleicht koennen wir auch mal was nach der Schule einfaedeln ... ich bin auch nicht der amtliche Trialer (ganz im Gegenteil, hab einfach nur manchmal Spass dran), wichtig ist doch nur dass man sich gegenseitig pusht. Wo ist denn Deine Schule?


----------



## raffnes (17. Februar 2002)

@gage:
Wusste nicht, dass ichs schon gesagt habe.
Aber es stimmt. Altona gehe ich zur Schule (nähe Holstenstrasse).
Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du von mir verlangst, dass ich mein Bike mit zur schule nehme. wird sofort geklaut. Aber ne andere möglichkeit wäre, das Ding im CNC-Laden abzustellen. Hab da mal gearbeitet, also wäre das sicherlich kein Problem.
Oder könnte das Ding bei meinem Vater abstellen (Eppendorf/Hoheluft).
und dann könnte das ja schon theopraktisch los gehen 
Was sagst Du dazu???


----------



## gage_ (18. Februar 2002)

Eppendorf/Hoheluft waere praktisch, wenn wir abends in den Stadtpark wollen, wenn Du es bei CNC abstellst koennte man sonst auch am Hafen oder am Michel rumfetzen ...

Ich muss jetzt allerdings erstmal ein paar Tage pausieren, habe mir am Wochenende die Baender im linken Fuss gezerrt (bei dieser Gelegenheit kann ich das Dolobene-Gel fuer Verletzungen, und ibudolor400 als Schmerzmittel waermstens empfehlen), aber das Wetter taugt ja grade eh gar nicht.

Das gehen wir auf jeden Fall bald mal an


----------



## raffnes (18. Februar 2002)

Jo!
Können ja mal schaun, wie und wann und wo.
Klar, richtung Landungsbrücken und Michel bockt, Stadtpark wusste ich nicht, dass man gut fahren kann.
Aber ey, ey ey, ansich ist alles OK,
sorry, falscher Film, also: mit Helm???
Nachdem Thema "Stürze" bin ich auf jeden für Helm(hab nur Integral, der DH von Pirate).
Und welches Kreisel Gestell willst Du mitnehmen?
Du hast doch irgendwie ein Firebeast Dual und Hardtail, aber welches? Ich mit meim X Cromo HT.  
Wie siehts aus, mt danach noch ein Kippen?
Weiss ja net wo Du wohnst, aber kenne Jemanden, der uafm Kiez ne Bar hat, also frei trinken wäre am Do., Fre. und sa. drin.


----------



## gage_ (18. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raffnes _
> *Können ja mal schaun, wie und wann und wo.
> Klar, richtung Landungsbrücken und Michel bockt, Stadtpark wusste ich nicht, dass man gut fahren kann.*



Tjo Stadtpark, da sind halt Treppen, Brunnen, Maeuerchen ... etc. ... gehe da gern hin, weil ich um die Ecke wohne .. woanders fahren ist auch kein Ding. Bei mir allerdings immer gerne spaeter Nachmittag, weil ich ja noch so ein bisschen was arbeiten muss 



> *sorry, falscher Film, also: mit Helm???
> Nachdem Thema "Stürze" bin ich auf jeden für Helm(hab nur Integral, der DH von Pirate).*



Na logn, immer mit Helm .. ehehehe .. nein, ist natuerlich ne gute Sache, bin am Samstag auch nur oben ohne gefahren wg. Gruppenzwang (Bischi und Quen haben zuerst keinen Helm getragen!), aber prinzipiell hab ich das Ding auch nicht dafuer gekauft, dass es daheim im Schrank liegt waehrend ich mich draussen auf die Fr*sse packe .. 



> *Und welches Kreisel Gestell willst Du mitnehmen?
> Du hast doch irgendwie ein Firebeast Dual und Hardtail, aber welches? Ich mit meim X Cromo HT.*



Ja wenn wir zum Trialen unterwegs sind, dann nehm ich auch die Chrom-Molybdaen-Waffe (DMR Trailstar) mit, das Firebeast ist nicht so gut geeignet um irgendwo *drauf* zu huepfen (hab mir beim Versuch dessen erstmal den Chainguide verbogen), das ist eher das Fahrzeug zum "Rumbolzen" ...



> *Wie siehts aus, mt danach noch ein Kippen?
> Weiss ja net wo Du wohnst, aber kenne Jemanden, der uafm Kiez ne Bar hat, also frei trinken wäre am Do., Fre. und sa. drin.
> *



Normal!  Kiez geht in Ordnung, wenn ich dann vor lauter einen kippen nicht mehr nach Hause finde wohnt meine Freundin da ganz in der Naehe ...


----------



## raffnes (19. Februar 2002)

Moinsen!

wann willst denn. Klar, schneegestöber macht nicht wirklich spass, aber sag ma so Pi ma Daumen. (Am liebsten Freitags oder Samstags (->Saufen+schule funzt net)
Kennst Du eigentlich auch die Leuds vom CNC laden???
Und wo wohnt deine Freundin?(bestimt nähe Kiez) rost:
Wegen Du und nicht nach hause finden. 
Achja, und ich??? 
 Egal, penne ich einfach draussen


----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

Wenn's Wetter halbwegs tragbar ist, wegen mir gerne diesen Freitag oder Samstag .. mein Fuss ist auch wieder fit. 

Samstag geht natuerlich auch tagsueber, diesen Samstag hab ich aber abends schon was vor.


----------



## evil_rider (20. Februar 2002)

helm nur wenns fplicht isz, und inner city sowieso ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (20. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *helm nur wenns fplicht isz, und inner city sowieso ohne *


Das verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht! Wieso in der City sowieso ohne??? Was hat denn die Frage ob mit oder ohne Helm damit zu tun, ob ich in der City fahre oder woanderst?
Ich finde ohne Helm ist einfach unvernünftig, egal wo!!!
Klar, nur mal eben zum Bäcker bin ich auch schon mal ohne los, was natürlich unvernünftig war, aber wenn ich wirklich biken gehe, dann immer nur mit. Das ist mir mein Schädel Wert!


----------



## raffnes (20. Februar 2002)

@evildingsda:
Ist doch albern ohne Helm, nur wegen der Optik oder was?
wenn ich mir überlege, dass die guten Dual fahrer etc.(nicht alle!)
ohne Zähne fahren...
Und meinetwegen fährt man ne Treppe runter, zack übern lenker, zack Asphalt in der Fresse, zack Narbenfresse.  
ne, lieber lasse ich mich auslachen und sehe gut aus, als dass ich als cool gelte und wie ne Hackfesse aussehe.Und wer f+++++ will mus doch gut aussehen, dann klapts auch mit der Nachbarin


----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

.. also kein Stress deswegen plz


----------



## raffnes (20. Februar 2002)

plz???
Ah: Postleitzahl!


----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

Nein, Abk. fuer *please*!


----------



## raffnes (20. Februar 2002)

War nur a scherzli.
Warm ist eigentlich so sch.. wetter???
Weiss jemand, wanns besser wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

Wenn Du Deinen Teller leer isst?


----------



## raffnes (20. Februar 2002)

Ich hab doch keinen Teller.
Vom essen ganz zu schweigen.
Aber mein Hund lebt nochm, vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## Rabbit (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *.. also kein Stress deswegen plz  *


Eben, wollte ja auch nur sagen, das meine Birne zu weich ist, deshalb immer mit helm


----------



## gage_ (21. Februar 2002)

Wie sieht's aus ... Samstag irgendwann nachmittags .. wer hat Lust?


----------



## Rabbit (21. Februar 2002)

WC! (Wohl Caum  )
Hast Du dir mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut?! 
Ausserdem bin ich ab spätnachmittag auf 'ner LAN-Party


----------



## gage_ (21. Februar 2002)

Aaaach Wetterbericht ... der fuer letztes WE war letzten Donnerstag auch schlecht, und was war? Von schlecht keine Rede 

LAN-Party? Hmm, sowas hab ich zum letzten Mal mit 19 gemacht 

Gib's ruhig zu, Du uebst heimlich fuer's Alpencross, dass Du allen davonfahren kannst ...


----------



## raffnes (21. Februar 2002)

weiss nicht, aber hab so das Gefühl, dass ich krank werde.
Aber es kann ja auch Morgen Vorbei sein, wenn ich micht jetzt mit Amph- ähh Vitamine vollpumpe.
Also Samstag oda Freidag wäre cool (kann nur ein von beiden).
Siet ihr oder Du flexibel???


----------



## gage_ (21. Februar 2002)

Morgen weiss ich noch nicht sicher, schau mal gegen Mittag rein, ich poste dann ob ich Zeit hab oder nicht ... fuer Sa plane ich jetzt auf jeden Fall schonmal biken ein, wenn's regnet halt eher Trails als Trial.


----------



## raffnes (21. Februar 2002)

Wie lange fährst Du???
Und alleine???(Samstag schon jemand fest eingeplant?)
PS:Vielleicht lieg ich ja auch am Wochenende Flach.


----------



## gage_ (21. Februar 2002)

Selten weniger als 3h und fast nie mehr als 7h 

Bisher alleine .. schau halt mal wie's Dir dann geht und sag Bescheid ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffnes (21. Februar 2002)

ehrlich???

3 Std. sind doch viel, oder? Habs noch nie so lange geschafft oder probiert. 
Naja, gehe jetzt Baden und lasse mich von irgendjemanden Pflegen. 
haut hoffentlich mit mir wieder bald hin. Poste Morgen weiter!
Und Zeig mal bitte Dein hartes!!!!


----------



## gage_ (21. Februar 2002)

Hab vom Trailstar bisher nur Analog-Photos ... is halt ein Trailstar 

Rahmen gleiche Farbe und Decals wie der Sidekick-Rahmen auf der DMR-Seite (http://www.dmrbikes.com/product/frames/sidekick_large.jpg), schwarz lackierte Judy Race (muss noch weg), schwarze HS33, LX-Kurbeln, FSA-Rockring, S&M Pedale, Point Vorbau ... so Zeugs halt 

3 Stunden sind nicht so viel .. kommt halt drauf an, was man macht .. lohnt sich ja kaum rauszugehen sonst ..


----------



## raffnes (22. Februar 2002)

Ja, ja...
ich glaub mit dem biken wirds am WE nichts.
Bei mir liegt Schnee. Ausserdem bin ich jetzt doch gut krank.
Also mein Bike besteht aus Planet X Cro Rahmen,
2000er Marzocchi Z5 100mm 
dann LX schaltwerk, VR: Clara mit großer scheibe, HR: Julie,
Und Kurbeln sind bei mir Point Speedbone,
und einen Cockring brauche ich nicht   komme auch ohne klar.
hab aber dafür noch ne Kettenfürhrung von point.
Achja: fahre 2.3er.
Also, dieses wochenende wohl nicht. Mitte nächster Woche vielleicht?


----------



## raffnes (1. März 2002)

Hast du diesen Samstag zeit???


----------



## gage_ (2. März 2002)

@raffness .. jo evil und ich wollen Samstag auf (Bike-)Piste gehen ... muss dann allerdings gegen Abend irgendwann zu meiner Freundin.

Bischi hat im IRC auch zugesagt (habe ich mal so aufgefasst) ... einfach morgen gegen mittag nochmal reinschauen.

--

Hab Bischi grade im ICQ, und bei ihm isses noch nicht sicher, weil seine Schwester morgen noch was mit ihm vorhat .. morgen so gegen 11:30-12:00 sollte hier stehen was dann passiert.

--

Latest News, eben mit evil im ICQ vereinbart, dass wir uns um 13:30 bei der S-Bahn Stellingen treffen. Grundsaetzlich auch bei Regen, ausser es stuermt oder schneit. Alle die Lust haben, einfach da hin kommen. Das wird allerdings eher FR (und spaeter wahrscheinlich noch Street) als Trial ...


----------



## evil_rider (2. März 2002)

fettestes wetter, also wirds dann um 13:30 losgehn


----------



## Bischi (2. März 2002)

mein date hat  sich grad ergeben...    ich würds wohl schaffen um halb 2 anner s-bahn zu sein...   aaaaaaaaber    ich glaub kaum dass anderthalb stunden für unser vorhaben reichen werden...   muss spätestens um 4 wieder hier sein....     d.h. ich schwing mich jetzt auf mein rad, düs´ ne runde durchs alstertal und wünsch Euch viel Spass...  

mfg, bischi


----------



## evil_rider (2. März 2002)

stimmt für 1 1/2 std. lohnt sich das wohl net dahinzueiern


----------



## gage_ (2. März 2002)

Jau Bischi, DANN EBEN NICHT 

Dir auch viel Spass, das Alstertal kann auch was ... duerfte jetzt nur ein WENIG matschig sein 

@evil und alle die's noch bis 13:30 bis Stellingen schaffen - bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (2. März 2002)

so, bin seit ca. 10-15 minuten wieder daheim, war ne entspannte tour mit höhen *ächz*, und tiefen *schneller*, dann waren wir auf der verzweifelten suche nach versteckten dirt-jumps im volkspark aber wie gesagt erfolglos, dann sind wir nen paar sachen gedropt aber nix aufregendes ca.1,2-1,70/1,80m, dann nen paar mini abfahrten in volkspark eine davon in 40-45° winkel wo ich alleine runtermusste da gageC lieber 30cm hohe stufen gefahren ist.......... die wir davor auch schon gefahren sind....... haben spass gemacht, dann noch in die city und da haben wir wie schon erwähnt nen bissl gedropt und passanten terrorisiert alles im allen eine entspannte ausfahrt


----------



## gage_ (2. März 2002)

Soo, wir sind wieder zurueck 

Im Volkspark sind wir zwar mehr XC Rennen gefahren als sonstwas (nee, da waren auch ein paar ganz nette Abfahrten und unergonomische Treppen, leider immer nur ein recht kurzes Vergnuegen), aber dann waren wir noch in der Stadt .. ich bin zu fertig um jetzt noch gross zu berichten, war auf jeden Fall Fun (mehr Loide waer noch besser gewesen) und ich tu Euch den Gefallen und beantworte die Frage, die sich die Leute im Forum in letzter Zeit vermehrt gestellt haben:

*Der evil kann was* 

P.S: Hehe, zwei Dumme .. 

P.P.S: Die Stufen waren MEHR als 30cm hoch


----------



## evil_rider (2. März 2002)

.......ein gedanke ;-)p.s. waren das wirklich mehr ? kam mir so niedrig vor ?!?!?!


----------



## gage_ (2. März 2002)

Das kommt, weil Du so HART bist 

Nein, war auf jeden Fall ein echt schaebiges Ding, mehr als 5cm Vorbau sind da sicher kein Spass ... 15cm Federweg vorne waren allerdings auch keiner 

Ging uebrigens ganz ohne Stuerze vonstatten


----------



## evil_rider (2. März 2002)

zum glück, vorallendingen weil ich kaum den hammer MX-FULL-FACE-HELM auf hatte *lol*


----------



## raffnes (2. März 2002)

Ich bin leider erst gegen 13Uhr aufgestanden, und bräuchte um die 2 1/2 Std. um dort hin zu gelangen.

war aber auch Biken.
fett ne Treppe runtergestürzt. Tja und nu is der Bremshebel hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2002)

greg & co. sonntag den 10.3. pinneberg rocken(wenn mein rahmen bis da ist) oder lieber die city ??? misch wurscht, können auch gerne in die harburger berge(natürlich wird bergauf geschoben ), naja ist nur sone idee


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2002)

Ich bin nun am Wochenende mit dem Bischi im Deister/Süntel unterwegs (bei Hannover).
Kann also keine Pics für'n Cannonball-Preview machen, sorry.


----------



## Bischi (7. März 2002)

...können wir das ja anfang nächster woche ja mal machen ?  ich würde dann n bissl früher vonner arbeit abhauen wenn harry mir die cam überlässt...    wenn nicht muss halt unmenschlich grosses erinnerungsvermögen und ´ne ein oder 2 stunden freehand-session herhalten    


mfg, bischi


----------

